# Welches ist das sicherste Fahrradschloss?



## n70tester (6. September 2006)

weil ich mit der Frau an die Cóte d´Azur will und die Bikes mitnehme. will die dann jeweils am Hinterbau festmachen, denn damit wirds ja schwer die fortzuschieben

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## chaoscarsten (6. September 2006)

Ich persönlich habe 2 Kryptonite Schlösser.
Ob das jetzt die besten sind - keine Ahnung aber schlecht werden die
wohl nicht sein

http://www.kryptonitelock.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (6. September 2006)

ich hab so eins, blos kürzer

trelock ks630


----------



## Jack Bronco (6. September 2006)

Ich glaube, dass generell zwei leichtere Schlösser (Bügelschlösser) besser sind als ein großes wie z.B. Abus Granit x Plus oder wie das heißt. Man sollte sich mal anschauen, woran man sein Bike anschließt.  Fahrradständer usw. sehen meist massiv aus (bzw. man macht sich keine Gedanken drüber), bestehen aber oft aus nicht so tollen Stählen und sind manchmal auch hohl (!). Der Dieb wird also oft (und wenn Du das dicke Abus hast, fast immer) nicht das Schloss, sondern den anderen Gegenstand durchsägen.

Vor dem Hintergrund sehe ich den Vorteil zweier Schlösser. Da kannst Du zwei versch. Schlüsselsysteme nehmen, vom Gewicht her ist es fast egal. Außerdem kannst Du dann manchmal das Bike an zwei Punkten befestigen, die isoliert durchgesägt werden müssen (also entweder 2 Schlösser durch, den Rahmen+ Felge + Rahmen an anderer Stelle oder den Gegenpart, an dem ich das Bike anschließe 2 x).

Vorteil zweier Schlösser:

* zwei Schlosssysteme
* im Idealfall müssen zwei Verbindungen betrennt werden
* sieht meiner Ansicht nach Eindrucksvoller aus als nur ein dickeres Schloss
* Dieb ist einer komplexeren Aufgabenstellung ausgesetzt


----------



## KaschmirKönig (6. September 2006)

2 scharfe rottweiler


----------



## Cuberius (6. September 2006)

Ich nehme immer eine 1m lange Kette mit recht dicken Gliedern (werden eigentlich an Landmaschinen verbaut) und passendem Abus-Schloß.Ans Vorderrad kommt bei auch ein Trelock,so ähnlich wie das von Bombenkrator.


----------



## powderJO (6. September 2006)

abus granit x plus. ideal ist es tatsächlich, wenn du zwei (oder mehr) verschiedene schließsysteme verwendest. soweit die theorie. 
in südfrankriech würde ich dir aber empfehlen, die bikes (gilt auch für kletterausrüstung, surfboards etc) unter allen umständen entweder im hotelzimmer oder aber einer bikegarage oder ähnlichem unterzubringen. 
läßt du es im auto ist es mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit weg - auch wenns angeschlossen ist. auch beim stadtbummel mal eben die bikes an einem laternenpfahl anschließen würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. dann lieber bikes zu hause lassen und einsperren.


----------



## mowe (6. September 2006)

am besten die fahrräder nicht aus den händen lassen. also zu jeder tages und nachtzeit festhalten. lol

wenn du es wo stehen lässt, dann bau wenigstens den salltel raus. und über nacht die schnellspannet. denn wenn er damit abhauen will, hauts ihn ziehmlich auf die fresse.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (6. September 2006)

Normal gesichert:





extrem gesichert:


----------



## Bombenkrator (6. September 2006)

da brauch man ja ewig zum ab- und aufschließen.


----------



## burn (6. September 2006)

tagsueber draufsitzen und abends nebens bett stellen....

ansonsten halte ich die abus buegelschloesser fuer sehr sinnvoll, ich habe selber zwei davon, modell weiss ich gerade nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (6. September 2006)

Bordo

Schau dir mal das hier an. Ich habs mir auf der Eurobike betrachtet und ich halte es für eine sehr gute Lösung für unterwegs. Das Teil ist stabiler als alles, woran man es befestigen kann. Mit der Flex kriegst du es zwar kaputt, aber das ist bei Bügelschlössern nicht anders. Da aber nicht das Schloß der Schwachpunkt ist, reicht die Sicherheitsklasse locker aus. Praktisch ist, dass es, zusammengefaltet, in einem Halter am Rahmen ( anstatt Flaschenhalter ) mitgenommen werden kann.


----------



## HB76 (6. September 2006)

mein beik steht entweder in der wohnung oder ich sitz drauf und beike


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. September 2006)

die guten flexiblen schlösser sind mal alle eins: BLEISCHWER. die billigen kannste mit nem seitenschneider knacken.

ich hab ein asus granit. das geht preislich. ansonsten würd ich alles über 50 euro nehmen. guck doch mal bei testberichte.de !

das x plus, das ic hhab, ist jedoch die übergrosse variante mit IIRC 30 cm - das ist schon ein brocken


----------



## n70tester (7. September 2006)

also wir sind an der Cote Azur und sind da in so nen Mobilheim direkt am Strand.
Also wenn dann nehme ich mein 10 Jahre altes CrMO Giant für die Frau mit und für mich nen altes mit Stahlrahmen......


----------



## BOOZE (7. September 2006)

also ich schliesse immer beide ab, Hund und Rad, mann weiss ja nie!
Ein Hund ist schon mal weggekommen, war aber auch noch jung.





Bisher funktioniert es recht gut mit den beiden "Schlössern"


----------



## Silberfuchs (8. September 2006)

noch ein Thread dazu

Das sicherste Fahrradschloss der Welt (wenn man das überhaupt so sagen darf...) ist die Quadra Chain von St. Pierre.




Ich hab meine damals 1994 für etliche Deutschmark beim örtlichen Bikehändler erstanden. Das Schloss scheint aber nicht mehr in Europa vertrieben zu werden. Informationen im Internet darüber sind auch relativ rar. Aber ich hab mal gesucht:

St.pierre Manufacturing
Link über Quadra Chain und Kryptonite
bicyclesecurity-tips und tricks

Eine recht akzeptable Auswahl von Schlössern bietet meiner Meinung nach sicherheitstechnik-versand.de
Dort würde ich mir folgendes Burgwächter 444 Quadra 90 besorgen und dann eine massive Kette dazu. Am besten eben die Quadra Chain von St. Pierre. Möglicherweise gibt es aber auch in Deutschland Ketten zu kaufen, deren Glieder aus Stahl mit eckigem Querschnitt geschmiedet sind. Um die Kette sollte noch ein Schutz aus Schrumpfschlauch oder Textil, um das Bike nicht zu zerkratzen.
Dazu noch ein Bügelschloss mit anderem Schließmechanismus als das erste Schloss, denn Profis sind meist auf einen Schloßtyp spezialisiert und öffnen diesen dann ganz easy mit einem Kugelschreiber. (Der berühmte Kryptonite Defeat!)

Ansonsten: Spezialisten kriegen jedes Schloss zerstörungsfrei auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (8. September 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich habe 2 Kryptonite Schlösser.
> Ob das jetzt die besten sind - keine Ahnung aber schlecht werden die
> wohl nicht sein
> http://www.kryptonitelock.com/



die berühmten Rundschlüssel Hersteller. Die hatten mal vorletztes Jahr weltweit ein neues Rundschloßsystem ausgeliefert, das mit der Hülle eines Kugelschreibers "kompatibel" war. Sind die seitdem nicht bankrott?

Außer Bügel- und Panzerkettenschlösser sind alle Schlösser von Profis in Sekunden mit Universalansätzen zu brechen.  Schlösser die ein spezifische Schwäche aufweisen müssten, oder sogar nur mit Lärm/Zeitaufwand zu brechen sind kosten mind 80 und wiegen mind. 2kg.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. September 2006)

Silberfuchs schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: Spezialisten kriegen jedes Schloss zerstörungsfrei auf!



wichtig deswegen: neben dem schloss, auch ne hausrat zu haben, die das bike versichert.


----------



## d-_-b (18. November 2010)

ich habs gefunden...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTPFrww6zdA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Das sicherste Fahrradschloss der Welt (TV-Spot)[/nomedia]


----------

